# Collapsible assembly table



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

My workbench is my assembly table is my tablesaw's outfeed table. This just doesn't work, especially if I have more than one project going on. I recently had several projects going and did glue ups on a plywood sheet on sawhorses. This additional space was so helpful, but required one of our cars to be parked outside. Well, now the car (er…rather, its driver) wants back in.

I've decided that despite my cramped circumstances, I can make some room for a proper assembly table, say 4' x 4', which will free up my workbench/outfeed.

For the top, I'm thinking a torsion box. The base needs to be mobile, and preferably have as small a footprint as possible. Ideally, I'd like it the top to fold over when not in use so I can get some space back if/when needed. Wood magazine had something like this on their cover an issue or two ago.

Has anyone built that or something like it? Just looking for ideas and features to incorporate. Thanks!


----------

